# Bites !



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Is anyone suffering in this heat? Keep find various stupid little bites from insects everywhere. arms,legs and my neck .

Heard on the radio seems to be happening everywhere...

Anyone else suffering? Any tips for soothing the bites?


Cheers.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes I am seeing a few people suffering at work too. I have been relatively ok but there are these "bite pens" you just dab straight on and they do stop the itching. i think most of the bite and sting creams do a similar job but the pen is much easier :thumb:

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Bite-Sting-Relief-Liquid-Pen-14ml_17206/

Cheers Ben


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

SBM said:


> Yes I am seeing a few people suffering at work too. I have been relatively ok but there are these "bite pens" you just dab straight on and they do stop the itching. i think most of the bite and sting creams do a similar job but the pen is much easier :thumb:
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Bite-Sting-Relief-Liquid-Pen-14ml_17206/
> 
> Cheers Ben


Thanks dude.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Bite pens dont work as well as the cream and sting a little when you apply it. 

get a tube of anthisan cream


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Had a couple the other day on each bicep, having the windows open at night isnt helping but not much choice. pain in the **** but soon calm down if you can resist scratching.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Spit works wonders for me for most little bites :thumb: 

Get terrible reaction from horseflies. A few years ago I had 15 horsefly bites in one afternoon strimming. Couldn't walk for 2 days I was in so much pain and my legs looked like tree trunks :lol:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

After getting murdered by the little buggers in cuba a couple of years ago the odd bite doesnt bother me much these days. 

I counted over 80 bites in 2 weeks while out there so much scratching ! only time they stopped was in the pool !


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

rayner said:


> Spit works wonders for me for most little bites :thumb:
> 
> Get terrible reaction from horseflies. A few years ago I had 15 horsefly bites in one afternoon strimming. Couldn't walk for 2 days I was in so much pain and my legs looked like tree trunks :lol:


Horse flys are different where you are ! they feed on the Mud and empty chip papers from the beach :lol:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I heard once that an iron rich diet deters Mosquitos. Luckily I tend not to get bitten, I must taste horrible.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Willows-dad said:


> I heard once that an iron rich diet deters Mosquitos. Luckily I tend not to get bitten, I must taste horrible.


A mate of mine is like that, I can be stood right next to him getting eaten to death and he's NEVER been bitten by anything. Annoys me more than the mozzies lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Willows-dad said:


> I heard once that an iron rich diet deters Mosquitos. Luckily I tend not to get bitten, I must taste horrible.


I better smash a pint of guiness or 2 in then :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

rayner said:


> A mate of mine is like that, I can be stood right next to him getting eaten to death and he's NEVER been bitten by anything. Annoys me more than the mozzies lol


Premier guinesss drinker> :lol:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

sjk said:


> Premier guinesss drinker> :lol:


Thinking about it, he's a whiskey drinker. Must be on his breath


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

rayner said:


> Thinking about it, he's a whiskey drinker. Must be on his breath


I thought it was moonshine still in weston?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

ARRRGHHH

found another 4!! one on my neck and another 3 on my legs!!!!

driving me nuts now.


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

id try some germolene on them


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Dunno if it'll work for your beasties but its sworn by using Avon Skin So Soft for keeping the midges at bay up here. Not tried it myself I may add!

I get bitten badly by mozzies when abroad too


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Will_G said:


> Dunno if it'll work for your beasties but its sworn by using* Avon Skin So Soft *for keeping the midges at bay up here. Not tried it myself I may add!
> 
> I get bitten badly by mozzies when abroad too


You mean AVON as in the women that come to the door selling it?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

sjk said:


> You mean AVON as in the women that come to the door selling it?


Yup that's the one


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Will_G said:


> Yup that's the one


i'll have to wait for the bint to knock at the door next :lol:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Hc 45 cream.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I get the odd one now and then but i guess my diet of rubbish, rubbish and more rubbish keeps them away.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Jungle do a spray which is pretty good :thumb:


----------

